# A couple of post spay questions



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Ginger was spayed on Friday and is seeming to be back to her normal self today (Tuesday). I am assuming at this point that walks are okay. She has been hanging around the door a lot today, wondering why she hasn't been taken out! 

When is it okay to stop putting the onsie on her? She is not a fan! The vet gave me a cone (which was way too big) and told me to keep in on her for 2 weeks? That seems a bit excessive. 

Also, how long until I can bather her? She stinky! She's been in onsies since her surgery and her fur is not looking it's best. 

Thank you!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You can take the onesie off as soon as you think she will not chew on her stiches/staples as for bathing, I would wait at least a week. In the mean time you can use bakinging soda fluff it through her hair and brush it out. Also you can wash her feet with shampoo and water, just do not get her tummy wet. You do not want her to get an infection. I do understand they can get stinky fast.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Please be careful. My aunt and uncle took the cone/onesie off of their little one too soon and she ended up with a nasty infection and required additional surgery to clean out her incision. It was very scary. Luckily , she is fine, but it was very scary. When you do take off the onesie, please be sure to watch her closely and make sure she is not scratching or licking the incision!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Brady's mom said:


> Please be careful. My aunt and uncle took the cone/onesie off of their little one too soon and she ended up with a nasty infection and required additional surgery to clean out her incision. It was very scary. Luckily , she is fine, but it was very scary. When you do take off the onesie, please be sure to watch her closely and make sure she is not scratching or licking the incision!


I agree completely that you need to watch them carefully, but Kodi was the opposite. They actually sent him home from the hospital without a cone, saying that he seemed to be leaving everything alone. They said to keep an eye on him, and if he seemed to be licking or bothering his incision, to come back and get a cone. (or use a onsie) He never touched his incision... the only thing that bothered him is that they shaved so close, and such a big area that he had "razor burn". The vet had me put cortisone cream on the inflamed skin (but not near the incision) and that calmed right down again too.

Each one of them seems to react a bit differently!

Oh... as far as exercise is concerned, we were told ABSOLUTELY NO steps, no running around off-leash and try to keep wildness inside the house to a minimum for 10 days. I suspect with a little girl you'd need to be at least as careful, maybe more. But as far as on-leash walking is concerned, I remember that being curtailed for only a very few days.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If you are right there close by to stop any 'licking', I'd say take it off and give her a break, but if you can't watch closely..I wouldnt chance it.

You can cut the arms off and make sort of a tube top thing which will help minimize the matting to just the places around the incision, that's what I did...made a tube top out of onesie and just kept it over her sort of like a belly band for a girl.

Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I was told to keep Lizzie "quiet" for a week. We did not do any walks, but of course the next day she was running around the house. It is hard to keep them quiet. Lizzie never wore a onesie. She did not bother her incision. Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I was told to keep Lizzie "quiet" for a week. We did not do any walks, but of course the next day she was running around the house. It is hard to keep them quiet.


I think that was my vet's rational for the walks... He figured that controlled walks got some of the energy burned in a safer way than tearing around the house!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will keep the onsie on. I can handle a few more days! 

Maybe we'll hold off on the walk for a couple more days.


----------

